# September 12th to December 9th Basic



## canadianblue (6 Jul 2005)

Was just wondering who all is going to Basic September 12.

I'm going Sig Op, and will be at St Jean from September 12th to December 9th


----------



## mbhabfan (6 Jul 2005)

I had an offer of Sept 26 - Dec 9 in Borden is this possible that it is two weeks shorter than yours?


----------



## canadianblue (6 Jul 2005)

That was the date that was given to me, and I believe I would be heading off to St Jean around that time. Once again I am still waiting for my recruiter to give me more information on swearing in, BMQ, etc.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> I had an offer of Sept 26 - Dec 9 in Borden is this possible that it is two weeks shorter than yours?



Are you doing reg force basic in Borden? God I hope it's true and I get sent there!


----------



## canadianblue (6 Jul 2005)

I thought that all Basic Training for the regular force goes through CFLRS St Jean???

If not, then hey Borden might not be that bad.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Jul 2005)

The rumor is that they are going to start funnelling people through Borden. It looks like mbhabfan is going reg's AVN and he is going to Borden, I think I'll beg them to let me go there. Not the Mega, anything but the Mega.  >


----------



## canadianblue (6 Jul 2005)

Man I hope that my recruiter calls me soon so I can figure what's happening. I wonder if their going to be getting people going into trades like SigOp, and such to go through Borden. I'm kindof wondering what sense it would make to send a person for Basic, yet won't get the same length of training as others.


----------



## mbhabfan (6 Jul 2005)

that is why I was questioning the dates...somewhere on another board it has already been discussed that they would be routing some extra recruits through Borden but I haven't heard it would be any shorter in length but I am positive of what the PO told me on the phone.  I wrote it down as he was telling me.


----------



## medum (7 Jul 2005)

I just got called today. I'm got accepted as LCIS tech and my BMQ is September 26 - December 9 in Borden.


----------



## atticus (7 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I think I'll beg them to let me go there. Not the Mega, anything but the Mega.  >



What is it that makes Borden so much better?


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Jul 2005)

Nothing makes Borden "better" but nothing could be worse than St.Jean. Check out this thread about the center of excellence!
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31840.0.html


----------



## GrahamD (7 Jul 2005)

I'm scheduled to attend basic from September 26th to December 9th.  The recruiter never mentioned where it was going to be, I assumed it would be in St. Jean, but I guess I'll ask on Tuesday when I go in for my update PT and interview.

For the author of this post, is it possible you were told you would be sworn in on the 12th of September, and maybe missed the start date of your BMQ?

It doesn't seem to make any sense at all that one BMQ would be longer than another.  Maybe the person gave you the information made a mistake and quoted you one of the wrong dates.

Anyway, I'm sure that they told me I'm getting sworn in on Sept. 2nd, starting basic on the 26th, and completing on Dec. 9th.


----------



## canadianblue (8 Jul 2005)

I thought that was the date for my BMQ as the recruiter told me. However he also said that another recruiter would be calling me to give me information on swearing in, BMQ, what to bring, etc.

I'm kindof hoping I can be sent to Borden because it seems as though more people from my trade will be going through there. I'm still wondering where I'll be doing my SQ course.


----------



## atticus (8 Jul 2005)

GrahamD said:
			
		

> I'm scheduled to attend basic from September 26th to December 9th.  The recruiter never mentioned where it was going to be, I assumed it would be in St. Jean, but I guess I'll ask on Tuesday when I go in for my update PT and interview.



You still have to do update PT and interviews after you've been merit listed and selected?


----------



## GrahamD (8 Jul 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> You still have to do update PT and interviews after you've been merit listed and selected?



Apparently I do.  It made me nervous when she told me that I had to do another update interview, but I asked if it was normal, and she told me that yes it was.  I guess its just because I haven't been in for PT testing in over 6 months, and its also been awhile since my last update interview.


----------



## ab136 (8 Jul 2005)

Just re-did my interview and PT,(expired in June).  Pass the PT last time blew it away this time.  Don't stop training after you pass it the first time. KEEP training.


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Jul 2005)

Guys, I did my interview here in St.John's yesterday morning. Here is the info that was given to me by the Cpt doing the interview. The BMQ is now 13 weeks, you do fitness tests in week 2 and 8...blah blah blah. That was his statement, I highly doubt he was pulling my chain. Perhaps this is the situation, all people selected for BMQ before yesterdays date will do the 10 week course, anyone there after will do the 13 week course. Also about the BMQ in Borden, again from the recruiter, sometimes they put overflow "purple" trades (i.e. supp techs, cooks etc) in Borden to do the BMQ.  8)


----------



## Jordan411 (8 Jul 2005)

I got BMQ at St. Jean starting September 5, I believe I leave on the September 3. When my recruiter told me I started in September she wasn't too sure on how long it would be, but I went back in last week to talk to her and she said she was just about positive I would be attending the same BMQ people have been going through for some time, but they are in fact changing it very soon. Perhaps I will be the last class before they change it over to the 13 week program. Also I'll mention that I am in a purple trade (411 Veh Tech) and I am definitely going to St. Jean.


----------



## RS (8 Jul 2005)

I am going RMS......."purple trade"  and I am going to St Jean.

RS


----------



## atticus (9 Jul 2005)

So does that mean no more SQ?


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Jul 2005)

Atticus, I asked that as well, but apparantely it is still a go. Seven weeks or so in lenght. It seems like all those courses are in shambles, nobody knows how long each course is or where it will be. This is what I got from my recruiter, 13 weeks BMQ, 7 week SQ (Gagetown), 12 - 13 week Armoured DP1 or whatever the hell it's called now, again in Gagetown. Sigh, I guess the best thing to do is the same thing soldiers have been doing for centuries. "On the bus, off the bus"  ;D


----------



## Alanthegreat11 (10 Jul 2005)

Hey

    I was told that my Basic starts on the 12th of september to the 9th of december, so odviously its changed to 13 weeks.  Its been changed to 13 weeks because they want to have more focus on pt.  So for those who are going on the 12th, I'll see you over there.


----------



## atticus (11 Jul 2005)

More focus on PT? Thats great, I remember reserve BMQ where I came off the course lazier and fatter than when I went on .


----------



## MasterChiefBognar (11 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Also about the BMQ in Borden, again from the recruiter, sometimes they put overflow "purple" trades (i.e. supp techs, cooks etc) in Borden to do the BMQ.   8)



I'm going to Borden on Sept 26 BMQ and I'm going for NAV COMM.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Jul 2005)

Alright so one more time, a little more clearly; if you are combat arms you will [glow=red,2,300]most likely not be going to Borden[glow=red,2,300] everyone else is apparantely fair game.


----------



## GrahamD (12 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Alright so one more time, a little more clearly; if you are combat arms you will [glow=red,2,300]most likely not be going to Borden[glow=red,2,300] everyone else is apparently fair game.



Actually, i just did an update interview and pt test this morning, and I asked where I was going for BMQ, and it turns out I am going to Borden from Sept 26th to Dec 9th, a 10 week course.  I'm going to be infantry with the PPCLI.  Another guy who was there is going to be on the same course as me, also for infantry, also PPCLI.


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Jul 2005)

See the "most likely" part!  ;D


----------



## Tollboothwilli3 (17 Aug 2005)

I'm going to Borden on Sept 26 BMQ and I'm going for AVS TECH.


----------



## Joe Gunner (17 Aug 2005)

I have a buddy on that course, Chad Ball, Artillery from Shilo MB.  Good guy.


----------



## alexpb (17 Aug 2005)

I hope i don't end up having to go to Borden. 

Just because i live so close to Borden as it is and would much rather go away for a few months to another province.

But i was also told that since i live so close to Borden don't expect to be placed there.

So i dunno...


----------



## Superrampie (18 Aug 2005)

Hello Everyone

I just got "The Call" and am heading off to basic on the 10 September with the course starting on 12 September in St Jean. I was selected on the 18 July board for Cbt Engineer. My course number is 0216 and I thought that I would just say Hi to anyone on here that I will be on course with. 

Cheers 

Matt

PS Whatever happened to hurry up and wait. From these dates it seems to be lots of hurry not so much wait.


----------



## Winstone (19 Aug 2005)

Superrampie said:
			
		

> PS Whatever happened to hurry up and wait. From these dates it seems to be lots of hurry not so much wait.



I have been selected for a few weeks now or so i have been told.   But have still not recived any official call or a start date. so on and so forth.

not much hurry lots of wait over here


----------



## Bradboy (19 Aug 2005)

I was also selected on the July 18 selection board for 031 Infantry. Still haven't got a phone call yet but I don't expect one until at least until the end of this month. What were you selected for Newell?


----------



## Zensunni (20 Aug 2005)

Received the call the day of my graduation in June and I'm off to St.Jeans for BMQ on Sept.12th  

...days are going soooo slow now


----------



## Winstone (20 Aug 2005)

The INF cant wait.
ummmm i guess i can wait a bit


----------



## Barek (21 Aug 2005)

We're in the same boat Bradboy. Kincanucks told me I was selected for infantry from the July 18th selection board but I haven't received a call yet. When I did get ahold of someone at the recruiting center I was told there is no job offer on my application. But talking to a buddy of mine who just did their basic for infantry there is a lot to figure out as SQ is being phased out, or something like that. My buddy told me that there is a bunch of infantry recruits who finished their BMQ and are waiting on their SQ and the new recruits for infantry will have the new 14-week(I think 14 weeks, it's longer anyways) course. 

So I'm hoping that it's just a matter of scheduling all the infantry recruits in and that I don't have to wait till January for basic. But, I'm just glad I made the selection board, so I know I'm "in" I just have to be patient and wait for my crack at it.


----------



## Dakota (22 Aug 2005)

Hey everyone, I was told by my RC that BMQ's are starting about every 2-3 weeks. It sounds some what correct, as it seems that there is one on Sept 12 and one on Sept 26. I got the call today. I was offered 043-Combat Engineer. I go to BMQ September 26-December 9.

Good luck to all of you. Hope to see some of you at BMQ.


----------



## Alanthegreat11 (24 Aug 2005)

It seems that the engineers are going to be raiding St. Jean.  I was sworn in today, and 2 others are also going for engineers and have basic the sametime.  See you there.


----------



## canadianblue (24 Aug 2005)

Thats great, any idea on what the additional time at BMQ will be spent on???

I heard that they might be having more of an emphasis on physical fitness, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Alanthegreat11 (24 Aug 2005)

its all about the PT.  The guy at the recruiting centre in Toronto told me that its for the nintendo generation, or for the people who arn't in good shape.  So it should be fun!!


----------



## canadianblue (25 Aug 2005)

So were going to be put to more of a physical challenge, sounds good to me ;D


----------



## Dakota (26 Aug 2005)

Alanthegreat11 said:
			
		

> It seems that the engineers are going to be raiding St. Jean.   I was sworn in today, and 2 others are also going for engineers and have basic the sametime.   See you there.



Hey Alanthegreat, looking forward to seeing a fellow future 043 at St.Jean. Just look for a Celtic Wolf tattoo on my right shoulder.
See you on the 26th.


----------



## Alanthegreat11 (29 Aug 2005)

All right, I'll try to remember that.  I'll be the guy with the film crew following me around, lol.  No joke.  It has something to do with Army News, some sort of reality television.  Oh boy.


----------



## Dakota (29 Aug 2005)

That is hilarious. You will be easy to find then. I will looking for those cameras. I can see it now, you probably be nicknamed Hollywood.

See you in a few weeks.


----------



## Alanthegreat11 (29 Aug 2005)

lol, yeah probably.


----------



## Dakota (29 Aug 2005)

Allanthegreat: Ahh dude, sorry for the poor grammar. I just looked at my post. That's what you get when you don't check. I know you got what I was saying.

Take it easy. 
Go Engineers.


----------



## canadianblue (29 Aug 2005)

> All right, I'll try to remember that.  I'll be the guy with the film crew following me around, lol.  No joke.  It has something to do with Army News, some sort of reality television.  Oh boy.



I'll be that guy behind you making funny faces to the camera and saying "Hi Mom" ;D

Can't wait till I get there, I am excited as hell, but scared shitless.

It should be fun...


----------



## canadianblue (30 Aug 2005)

Does anybody want to exchange information just so we know each other a little bit before heading off to BMQ???


----------



## Alanthegreat11 (1 Sep 2005)

Sure why not.  I'm almost certain that we arn't supposed to give out personal info, but I won't give out alot.  My name is Alan Baker and I'm going for the engineers.  I'm from good ol Barrie Ont.


----------



## watson (1 Sep 2005)

How's it going Baker? I'm from Brampton and I'm also doing engineerin'   ;D


----------



## canadianblue (1 Sep 2005)

Brandon Jespersen

Stony Plain, Alberta

215 Signal Operator


----------



## mstorey (2 Sep 2005)

I will see you thier. As to weather people go to Borden or St-Jean it is a matter of course loads in St-Jean that will dictate where you go. If CFLRS is not full then you WILL be going thier.


----------



## Dakota (8 Sep 2005)

Sgt. mstorey, is it possible that you may be one of our instructors?


----------



## canadianblue (8 Sep 2005)

I believe so for those of us going to Quebec.


----------



## Old Ranger (8 Sep 2005)

Alanthegreat11 said:
			
		

> All right, I'll try to remember that.   I'll be the guy with the film crew following me around, lol.   No joke.   It has something to do with Army News, some sort of reality television.   Oh boy.



What are they going to call it?
"Over Here"
"Not Over There"


----------



## Old Ranger (8 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> What is it that makes Borden so much better?



2000 plus students enroled at Georgian College in Barrie.
Dunlop Street, Downtown Barrie (Take Hwy 90 straight into the party)

And the Drive thru Tim Horton's of course.


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> And the Drive thru Tim Horton's of course.



wait... your implying that there is no Tim Hortons in St. Jean? How can a city survive without Timmies? HOW?! College age girls I can survive a few months without, but not Timmies!!!


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> wait... your implying that there is no Tim Hortons in St. Jean? How can a city survive without Timmies? HOW?! College age girls I can survive a few months without, but not Timmies!!!



Can't speak for out there, but this Timmies Drive thru allows for Large vehicles, without trapping you in line when some poofty in front orders everything toasted, buttered, creamcheesed, and has to pick everyone of their timbit flavors in an assorted box.  Are there Mods that can Ban them from the drive-thru?
All I want is my Coffee, Dark and Bitter; like my first wife.  But I digress; getting my Ambulance out of the lineup when a call comes in is kinda important.  Same as having to be on time during course...


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> All I want is my Coffee, Dark and Bitter; like my first wife.  But I digress; getting my Ambulance out of the lineup when a call comes in is kinda important.  Same as having to be on time during course...



Yeah, timings... somehow I would question why your stopping at Timmies when you're in the middle of basic, especially when you don't have much time.


----------



## belka (12 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> 2000 plus students enroled at Georgian College in Barrie.
> Dunlop Street, Downtown Barrie (Take Hwy 90 straight into the party)



Tried it, as have others, Barrie girls want nothing to do with the military. But for those from the US, they are all over us. ;D

It will be interesting to see which part of Borden will house and train the recruits. This base is pretty much full for the most part, the North Side is packed, it really shows during lunch and supper at the mess. :-\ Finding a parking spot is even tougher.


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Sep 2005)

That's cause they all Know about "Carl Gustav".

You need to work on your pick up lines


----------

